
Ask HN: Interesting data analysis project using elasticsearch and Kibana? - sagarghai
I want to make something with elastic search and Kibana. I want to answer a real world question like, &quot;Why India has a huge GDP?&quot;, but i dont want to work on data collection, rather on the query and analysis part. Can anyone suggest something.
======
jccq
for non trivial question that are relational in nature you might want to check
out [http://siren.solutions/kibi](http://siren.solutions/kibi)

